# 302 Ball-bearing Manual Question



## Capt. Mako (Aug 21, 2014)

Should the ball-bearings be oiled lightly or run dry. Sign me curious and I have done it both ways with no deleterious results. What say you all? :yes:


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Are you the Youtube guy that built the 900H shark reel?


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

Personally I've never seen any bearing work better without lubrication. I use fine machine oil in my ball bearing rollers.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Interesting question. I'm thinking for the application I would lightly oil, probably CorrosionX just because. You won't really need it to be super fast, so why not take some of the friction and noise out. The only time I run ball bearings dry is spool bearings on convention reels when I'm trying to get the best free-spool, and usually only ceramics then. 

What would be the advantage of not oiling in this application?


----------



## Capt. Mako (Aug 21, 2014)

Well, good input all. Back in the "day" fishing off the old Crystal Beach pier
we used ball-bearing manuals - was the must have on the 302 then. Along
with the requisite cross-wind. Seemed no one thought about oiling bearings
back then on the 302. You could spin your manual for a very long time while
dangling a live cig in the water waiting for a swim-by. Almost like a mini-competition who had the longest-spinning rotor. You could always tell a ball-bearing manual when a fish was on as it had that distinct whine. Coming full circle now; I do put a dollop of light machine oil as someone mentioned already on my manuals. Dealing with my old BMW Airhead you get a keen sense of properly lubing bearings, et al..
I have hoarded ball-bearing manuals for years and have a goodly little collection of them. I rarely if ever see them sold on any of the Interglob sites. I do love the old 302s. Guess that shows my age, too.

Glad to be here as been a lurker for some time. Grew up in FWB.

Oh, lastly someone asked if I built a shark reel under my handle name on Facebook. Nope not me.

You guys take it easy and thanks for the input. Oil on.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Love to see a pic of your collection! Welcome to the forum, and thanks for posting!


----------



## bwendel07 (Sep 30, 2007)

I actually put grease in mine. 
The whole purpose is the roller to run smoothly. Not to see how long you can get the roller to spin when you are bored and make noise. I put some grease in mine and when reeling in and letting a fish pull drag the roller always spins freely and also the grease keeps out water and salt much better than dry to keep maintenance to minimal. The ones who run dry are doing it because they like the sound of it when the fish pulls drag nothing more it dose not preform better in the long run dry.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Running dry seems to feel easier reeling in a jig,bait,or bottom rig....Which ball bearing roller do you prefer the 10 or the 20 ball bearing...?


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I run light oil in mine too. Only for the corrosion resistance. It does spin MUCH more freely without oil. And spinning is it's job! The more freely that it spins, the less line wear that you have.

It seems to me that grease would inhibit the spinning and cause more line wear...


----------



## Squidder (Apr 20, 2009)

I agree with Joe, I wouldn't run a dry bearing on my car and I can't allow myself to do it on any reel. No bearing was meant to run dry in my opinion or that I know of, even ceramics still use a light oil. I like many still use mitchell ball bearing pickups that are lubed with light grease. Easily keeps dirt and salt out and runs very smooth and quiet. Welcome aboard Capt Mako! 


Rick C.


----------



## Capt. Mako (Aug 21, 2014)

Thanks Rick C.

"A little dab will do ya."


----------



## Capt. Mako (Aug 21, 2014)

fairpoint said:


> Running dry seems to feel easier reeling in a jig,bait,or bottom rig....Which ball bearing roller do you prefer the 10 or the 20 ball bearing...?


 Revisited this old thread and noticed this question now. Sorry so late.
I don't recall the bearing count, but think it was more like 12 and 18 or so.
Others probably can chime in here who are more knowledgeable than I.
I have hoarded away about 20 roller-bearing manuals. A couple rollers are sketchy and I wish they could be rebuilt. Anyway, if anyone knows the roller count of the manuals please have at it. TIA. Long live the spinning manual.
Especially with a FISH ON.


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

I have a bunch myself and have been rebuilding them for years. The 10 bearing roller came in either stainless steel or carboloy. It's easily identified by the slotted screw inside the dust cover.








It has a two piece bearing race which is finely adjusted with a tiny stop screw located inside the inner bearing race on the back side of the roller.








The 20 bearing roller is identified with a hex nut under the dust cover. These rollers use a double race and are non adjustable.









Of course Mitchell also offered the lowly sleeve roller which has a simple circlip keeping the roller on the shaft and uses a bushing for a bearing. There was also a sleeve roller which ran on a teflon bearing, very smooth but as expected it's lifetime was limited.

I've replaced the bearings in several rollers over the years. The 10 bearing rollers use a brass race and can be easily sheared off where the roller is mounted to the manual arm.


----------



## Capt. Mako (Aug 21, 2014)

OK; thanks there TideRider. Good to know.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

The 20's can be adjustable ....in the right hands....thanks Obie for the photos....


----------



## cwfinley19 (Jun 28, 2014)

Sorry to just jump into the convo but is there an advantage to a ball bearing manual ? I have a 302 myself but the manual us just one I bought off ebay from "the fisherman" and it works fine, but im really curious now.


----------



## cwfinley19 (Jun 28, 2014)

After reading the thread agian I guess just less line wear ?


----------

